
Microsoft deploys first major server application on Ubuntu - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-deploys-first-major-server-application-on-ubuntu-linux/
======
mtgx
Aren't Skype's nodes Linux boxes, too?

~~~
hga
Yes, initially around 10,000 of them running a grsecurity kernel when they
switched over from Skype the corporation's "volunteer" supernodes.

